# Rosco is eating my house!



## Jenni (Feb 2, 2009)

Rosco is now 9 months. He has always chewed a few things here and there, shoes, toys, occasional furniture leg...recently though he has been really going at it. Always at night while we are sleeping. I always make a point to pick up things off the floor, couches, shoes away before we go to bed. last night he got an easter basket off the counter and shredded it, chewed the plastic easter eggs to bits (it was empty so no chocolate or candy) he ate my footstool from my chair (the entire side) a hairbrush, and a baby doll . The other day he opened the cabnet door and pulled out all the old grocery bags and shredded them. He doesn't usually get into the trash unless on of the kids leaves the lid open, so that really isn't an issue yet but I am worried he is going to make himself sick! It is like this every morning just waiting to see what he found and chewed and it is usually something he finds, brings to the living room and shreds it. I don't want to pull the crate back out, but it seems I may not have a choice. hubby is opposed to the crate upstairs (right now it is in the basement) and says just to put him outside which I don't want to do, he has to learn but i don't know how to teach him...He is big enough to get on counters and open doors and he does it only when I can not see him to correct him.
He has a few chew toys that used to help out but he must be bored with them. Would a big bone work or would that encourage the chewing? I have another dog who is bone aggressive and they fight over it which is why i don't usually leave one around, but I will if it stops all this chewing, my house is getting destroyed. Right now i have him grounded from the livingroom until I can figure this out!








If there are some good threads or advice i can really use it right about now. thanks all!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

CRATE HIM!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would definitely be crating him.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Crate him or keep replacing furniture.Is the dog getting enough mental and physical exercise? Mine tend to chew things when they are bored or anxious because I am not with them.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought Brady was ready at 8 months boy was I wrong
so he was in crate until almost 2

Put him in a crate at night and when your not at home for his OWN safety

make sure he gets plenty of exercise and Mental stimulation
too


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

How much exercise does he get every day? It sounds like he is bored. When you can't keep your eyes on him, then he needs to be in a crate. Sounds like he definitely can not be trusted to have free roam of the house.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 2, 2009)

He usually gets plenty of exercise daily as he can roam and play in a large yard with kids and my other dog, plus his walks but maybe he needs a walk in the evening after dinner now that he is older. Plus he goes to obedience school now...go figure. I am worried because although it is a big crate he is almost too big for it now, but I have no choice. What are your thoughts on things it is OK for him to chew. Will that encourage the chewing and make it worse or redirect his chewing need?


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, I have to agree with the above comments. Crating and increased exercise. I had to do this with my big fella. He actually chewed up a big hole in a mattress once...now he loves his crate, and actually seeks it out when he's ready for a rest. He's 3 now and can be trusted to hang with the door open when he needs a lil "me" time.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Crate! Max was crated until he was about 2yrs old. He's been a good boy since.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:He usually gets plenty of exercise daily as he can roam and play in a large yard with kids and my other dog, plus his walks but maybe he needs a walk in the evening after dinner now that he is older.


It sounds like he needs more structured exercise. Having a large yard and another dog are great, but unless he has a toy he's really into (my Ronja loves pushing a soccer ball around with her nose and will do that for hours!), being out there and playing with him, tossing a ball or frisbee and having him bring them back, would give him better exercise.

Now that he's older, your leashed walks may need to be longer or faster for him to get good exercise. You may need to add another walk if necessary.

Also, don't forget the mental exercise. Do you practice your basic commands (sit, down, stay, etc.) everyday, throughout the day? Do you work on new things? Do you play any games where he needs to use his head, like hiding treats for him to play?



> Quote:I am worried because although it is a big crate he is almost too big for it now, but I have no choice.


You may need to buy a bigger crate.







I have two big VariKennels in my kitchen where both of my girls are crated when we are not home and while we are sleeping. They're also fed in their crates and we use them when we travel. IMHO you should always have a crate that your dog fits into, in case it's needed - both for crating in the home and emergency situations (to the vet, having to travel, etc.)


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with everyone else....crate, crate, crate. I still have to keep Duchess crated and she is 5! In fact, just the other day while no one was home she performed a jail break and managed to open the fridge and eat all of our elk backstrap and tenderloin that we were going to grill for supper







.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Crate Crate Crate....I know.... I am going through this very thing right now with Hans, sho is an adult (rescue, so age not sure- 3, 5?)
He does not chew, but gets into the garbage, onto the counter and yes, sometimes he manages to get into the fridge! All at night while we are sleeping and he is "sleeping". So, the crate is coming back out. I made that decision this am when I went down to the kitchen and saw it DESTROYED! What a mess. Garbage everywhere.....yuck!

I don't want to risk losing another dog to bloat, so I will crate him for his on safety (as well as my sanity!).
Good luck and please don't let DH put him outside. There he will find even more trouble. Just MHO.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Get a larger crate. Just got a 48 inch for the bedroom and I cant see him outgrowing it.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer was chewing the wood trim on the doors and I tried everything. I finally used white vinegar and he will not touch the trim anymore. So my house smells like salt & vinegar chips but he doesn't chew anymore.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9CRATE HIM!


Egg-xactly.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: momuv2dogs I don't want to pull the crate back out


Why on earth would you ever put the crate away!!!? The dog should have the crate available to him for his ENTIRE LIFE! No exceptions! I hardly even close the doors on my boys crates anymore...but I'll NEVER take them down.

How would you like it if you had your own little space/den (your bed or your bedroom perhaps) and then someone just folded it up and put it away?

As for crate size, it should be just big enough for him to stand up and lay down and spin around in...that is big enough. They want a nice cozy den not a condo lol.

He may need more exercise and mental activities during the day too...that way he'll be TIRED at night and not go looking for things to chew. And of course he won't be able to because you'll read this and crate him!









Those will solve your problem right up. Easy fix!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would also recommend him having things he CAN chew so he's less inclined to chew the things he can't.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

I wouldn't put him outside at night. My sister left her two goldens outside one afternoon and they chewed part of the siding on the house.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

Crate him! At this point it's for his own safety, and for your wallet's sake. I agree with the other posters, get him more structured exercise. You might want to look into running him on the treadmill at night. Nylabones last longer than standard bones, but regular bones are cheaper. You might be able to circumvent "bone fights" by just having loads of them. Kong toys are also great because they are interactive, and good chewies. On that note, if you can handle the romps it would incur, balls are great too. I think Kong makes one with a rope that is huge and practically indestructible. It sounds like he likes plastic so these are hopefully acceptable alternatives. These toys are on the more expensive side, but think of it as a trade-off for more home damages. Many places will let you return a rejected toy if you keep the packaging and receipt.
You can craigslist a larger crate, much cheaper than buying new. Recycling ftw.
Also, putting him outside, might mean he'd find things out there to keep him busy, and you risk him escaping. My sister left her dog out for long periods, and what she didn't know was he was planning an elaborate escape. He took out 2 bottom parts of fence panel, chewed away a bush and made a run for it... to the front steps... but still, it could have been much worse! If they aren't in a caged run, and are left unsupervised in the yard trouble could ensue!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with the crating as well. All 3 of my dogs are crated and they LOVE it, the sleep in them without the door even closed. I just have to say "bedtime" and they all run to their crates.

I wouldn't leave him outside at night just for the simple fact something could happen to him.


----------

